# Absence from forum



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey folks, just dropping in real quick to let you all know I'm still alive. I usually am a daily visitor of slippertalk, but recently my back has had other ideas. Sitting at a computer for more than say 10 minutes is pain beyond the call of duty :rollhappy: Over the years two of my lower vertebral discs (L4 & L5) have become herniated - just too much fun as a younger man. So, keeping up with you people (a hundred posts a day?) is presently impossible. 

Don't be fooled though, as the Terminator said, "I'll be back." :evil:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 20, 2010)

Absent you may be, but not forgotten. Get well Tom!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 20, 2010)

hey, take care and time to get well... discal hernias are not fun, and not to be ignored!! (speaking from my own experience: I just had a surgery for a bad hernia in L5-S1 and am still dealing with post-surgerie issues)


----------



## li'l frog (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah, 4 & 5, the nemesis of all who walk upright! Do the strengthening exercises, they do help.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tom - wish you the best!

Kavanaru hope you're proceeding as well as can be expected!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2010)

We have missed your comical comments Tom! Get a wireless keyboard and lay down!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 20, 2010)

Get well soon!


----------



## Hera (Oct 20, 2010)

Miss your wicked humor, get well soon ok...:evil:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 20, 2010)

Gets some good rest and be back soon!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2010)

laaptoop, laaaaaaaaptoooooop.............. (and recline  )

hope better soon!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2010)

I wondered how you and your back were doing -- as you can see, Tom, we missed you. Please get well. Back problems are no fun, and seem to worsen as we get older. Darn!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish you all the best Tom!!!! Hopefully you are fit enough to care for your plants!!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Back issues can be nasty, ongoing issues. Here's hoping for at least reprieve from the pain.


----------



## Jorch (Oct 21, 2010)

Get well soon!! We're gonna miss you while you are 'away'


----------



## Clark (Oct 21, 2010)

So I guess this means you won't be by this weekend to help paint???

Get well soon!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2010)

I hope you get better as soon as possible!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your ailment, get well soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2010)

hope you feel good soon!


----------



## jblanford (Oct 22, 2010)

Get well soon Tom, we'll be waiting for your return.... Jim.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Oct 22, 2010)

The problem is that you are just not old enough! Another 10 years and you will have so much calcification that you will be stiff but not nearly so painful.

Get well!

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, 23 days after the first flare up and I'm getting a bit better. Today I'll even hazard taking the bicycle down to the local store. I can sit now for half hour at a time, but it is still painful. Sorry for missing a lot of posts, I'll do my best to catch up.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2010)

I am so glad to hear the you are getting better!!!


----------

